# New P today



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Well if anyone read my post from yesterday about LFS piranhas, I couldn't resist. Sweet!!!! Here's a few pics. The band in his tail does not quite reach the end. And his eye just starting to get red. 
Mac I think? His anal fin has a thin black edge to it. Call me stupid. Just started to try and learn this ID thing. I tried to get some good pics but it's a bitch to get rid of that bit of blurr.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I wouldn't be able to resist either! That fish is gorgeous! I think we may have some competition on the forums now...









Based on the colored iris' in the eye I would say Serrasalmus maculatus, and a beautiful one at that. Be sure to post some pictures of him once in a while.









~Taylor~


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks. They gave me a styrofoam shipping box and I got a great measurement with a tape directly above him. 6 and a half inches. $59.99


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice fish, it's a mac


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice lookin mac... love his colors, and for that price, how could you resist!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Very nice lookin* mac*... love his colors, and for that price, how could you resist!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. S. sanchezi... a great looking one BTW...







!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like you have a very nice mac.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Def. S. sanchezi... a great looking one BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get off the bottle Hannibal


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

mac


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Def. S. sanchezi... a great looking one BTW...:nod: !


Get off the bottle Hannibal :laugh:
[/quote]






















... sorry, you're right...







!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

where are u located? in MD? ive seem that same exact thing i think for 50bucks or something also.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Mac. I bet that is one aggressive fish...!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

great fish for great price!...it's Mac.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lol

thread started july 3, i think we all know its a mac by now


----------

